# nvidia

## sdtrip

Witam, 

Mam problem. Otóż mam geforca4 MX i zapodałem sobie emerge kernel-glx wg. "KOnfiguracja kart nVidia w Gentoo" z Dokumentacji. Niestety kiedy próbuje załadować moduł jądra po instalacji pojawia mi się komunikat: *Quote:*   

> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/video/nvidia.ko): No such device

 

Dodam że mam /dev/nvidia0 i /dev/nvidiactl

Próbowałem też zainstalować poprzednie sterowniki ale nie chcą mi się skompilować..

Nie wiem jakie pliki zamieścić żeby można było się w tym zorientować....

----------

## Aktyn

Wygląda na to że nie masz albo masz źle zemergowane sterowniki, może masz złą ścieżkę do kernela.

Nie napisałeś ani nic o numerze wersji ani jaki masz system, ja na amd64 uzywam nvidia-kernel-1.0.8178-r1 instalowane recznie, bo przez emerge też mi nie ładuje sie moduł, albo sie łąduje i wyrzuca błędy. Kernel mam 2.6.15.

Jeżeli sterowniki nie chcą sie skompilować, to moze to być jakiś problem z kernelem, zła konfiguracja, albo jak mówie zła ścieżka.

----------

## YANOUSHek

Hej!

Ja ostatnio miałem taki sam problem z GeForceGo 420. Problemem okazał się nvidiafb w kernelu. Po zastąpieniu go standardowym VESA wszytko przeszło gładko.

----------

## sdtrip

Mam athlonaXP.

Spróbowałem z VESĄ, ale nie pomogło.

w /usr/src mam coś takiego:

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo src # ls -l
> 
> total 4
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx    1  root  root    22  Apr   3 16:55 linux -> linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1
> ...

 

Czy to oznacza że mam dobre dowiązanie?

Gdy próbowałem zainstalować sterowniki ze strony nvidi, to okazało się że "instalator" nie może zlokalizować pliku 'nvidia.ko". Twierdził że mam moduł nvidii skompilowany przy pomocy innego źródła kernela.

nvidia-kernel instalowany przy pomocy emerge, nie wywalał żadnych błędów.

Chętnie zamieszcze jakies logi, jesli to pomoze, ale nie wiem jakie....

----------

## frido

 *sdtrip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dodam że mam /dev/nvidia0 i /dev/nvidiactl
> 
> ..

 

Sprawdz czy czasem nie masz juz zaladowanego modulu. Obecnosc tych urzadzen moze o tym swiadczyc. Zrob tak:

```
 lsmod | grep nvidia 
```

Jak pojawi sie twoj modul oznacza sie ze jest on juz zaladowany i nie ma potrzeby ponownego ladowania do pamieci.

----------

## sdtrip

Niestety, nie jest załadowany.

----------

## rzabcio

Co prawda mi dla tego rozwiązania wyskakiwał inny błąd:

```
(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
```

Ale...

Spróbuj:

```
/sbin/NVmakedevices.sh
```

i dopiero wtedy odpalić Xorga.

----------

## sdtrip

Probowalem juz urachamiac ten skrypt, ale nic to nie dalo. Zreszta wyglada na to ze mam wszystkie urzadzenia w /dev. Tylko nie moge zaladowac modulu nvidi (podczas startu systemu tez sie nie chce ladowac). Pewnie mam cos w kernelu zle, ale nie wiem nawet gdzie szukac.

----------

## Raku

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

## frido

Sprawdz nastepujace pozycje:

Device Drivers--->Character devices--->Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

Device Drivers--->Graphics support--->nVidia Framebuffer Support

Powinny byc wylaczone.

Te trzeba wlaczyc:

Loadable Module Support ---> [*] Enable Loadable Module Support

Loadable Module Support ---> [*] Module Unloading

Processor Type and Features ---> [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) Support

Pamietaj tez o:

```

#eselect opengl set nvidia

```

Moze to cos pomoze.

----------

## sdtrip

Niestety, nadal to samo.

No nic. Na razie nie mam czasu żeby sie tym zajmowac, przynajmniej driver nv mi dziala:).

W każdym razie ogromne   :Smile:  dzieki za odzew i próbe pomocy.

Na razie....

----------

## Andry77

A masz poprawnie podlinkowane zrodla kernela tj. takie same jakich uzywasz?

Sprobuj ponownie

```
 emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx

```

----------

## martin.k

A masz może ccache włączone w make.conf w sekcji FEATURES ???

Bo mi ostatnimi czasy nvidia też nie chciała się za Chiny Ludowe nawet skompilować...

Dopiero jak dałe przy emerge

```
FEATURES="-ccache" emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
```

to poszło...

I jeszcze... Jak modprobem próbujesz załadować moduł i ci nie wychodzi, to zobacz jeszcze, co pluje dmesg...

----------

## Drwisz

Martin.k -Ja mam włączone na stałe ccache i nvidia normalnie się kompiluje. (Ale zawsze warto sprawdzić). Tak jak zuważyłeś moze być to błąd ze złym podlinkowaniem katalogu /usr/src/linux do starego jądra, lub dawno nie było wykonywane 

```
#update-modules
```

. I wtedy można sobie zmieniać konfigurację jądra. 

Sdtrip: podaj co pokazuje 

```
 #modprobe nvidia 
```

 oraz 

```
 glx-info 
```

 i log x-ów

----------

## Aktyn

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

>  co pokazuje ... 
> 
> ```
>  #modprobe glx 
> ```
> ...

 

Tak ze tylko wtrące, mam stery nvidia  1.0-8178, mam moduł nvidia, mam działające opengl z nvidi, natomiast nie mam modułu glx w ogóle, tzn modprobe -l nie pokazuje takowego

Skąd to sie bierze?

----------

## Drwisz

Oj, aż mi głupio się zrobiło. Z rozpędu dodałem nie to co trzeba(tzn. aż za wiele). Wyższy post poprawiony.

----------

